# biggest Republican supporter!



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

just watched some comments from ole ted kennedy... lol.. i really think he is one of the best spokesmen for the republican party
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I am sorry I can't resist. Saw this somewhere else.
" My guns are less dangerous than Teddy Kennedy's Oldsmobile"
Sorry here it is Sunday. I have sinned.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman

I have that as a bumper sticker on the bulleting board in my gun room. I have another one pertinent to Kennedy also, it reads: " Vote For Ted Kennedy, A Blond In Every Pond".


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This would be quite a bit funnier if your president wasn't a raging alcoholic and coke addict at points during his life.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

And youd have a lot more friends if you learned how to take a joke.


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> This would be quite a bit funnier if your president wasn't a raging alcoholic and coke addict at points during his life.


Hmm. He cleaned up his act. And Kennedy??? He didn't get that W.C. Fields nose from drinking Evian...


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> This would be quite a bit funnier if your president wasn't a raging alcoholic and coke addict at points during his life.


I can't resist, MT.... but don't you mean "our president"? :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

MT, were you forced into liberalism or what? I used to think you argued just for the sake of conversation, but now I think it is worse................you actually believe some of the crap you type (on politics that is)

George Bush is OUR president. It is your right to question him, but try to stay on the issues! :eyeroll: I wanted to puke when hillbilly clinton became president, but I didn't go off the deep end for his personal situation. It was his lack of leadership that ****** me off! Oh, and he wanted all of my tax money!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

By your president I mean that you wanted him (I most certainly did not). I realize that he is president no two ways about it. I meant it in a sense of poster boy.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

There is a big difference between Prsident Bush and Ted Kennedy. I watched a special on Ted Kennedy and the famous Chapaqatic River incident. (I'm sure that i didn't spell that right.) Tiger do you know anything about this???? If not I will tell you about it, and if you do I think it's time for a review. Back in the 60's Ted Kenndy was having a relationship with a young lady, who I think was one of his staffers at the time. He left with her after drinking at a party and while driving went off into the Chapaqatic River. He mananged to get himself out of the car and get back to his house, but left the young lady in the car. The upstanding statesman that Ted Kennedy is didn't summon any help or even tell anyone what happend until 8 hours after the wreck. Needless to say the young lady died. They interviewed the family of the young lady and they stated that Ted Kennedy never apologized to them or even called to express his sorrow. What a good guy.......Ha,hah,ha. I can't use the words on this site to express what Ted Kennedy is. Go back and study some history Tiger, before you start comparing people.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I am old enough to remember the incident. The guy should of been charged at least with 1st degree manslaughter. Oh and the reason for the lost 8 hours is he was sobering up :******: uke: :******: uke: :sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So it makes Bush's drunk driving record and coke addiction all better because another politican left a crime scene? That seems to be the republian way of doing things, not "We can do better" but rather "At least we aren't ...".


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> So it makes Bush's drunk driving record and coke addiction all better because another politican left a crime scene? That seems to be the republian way of doing things, not "We can do better" but rather "At least we aren't ...".


Don't you mean _alleged_ coke addiction?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I like how everything becomes alleged when you have enough money.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes MT a DWI is not cool, but it is a long ways from leaving a young woman to die in a car while you sober up to save your stinking hide. The whole incident smells. The county coroner wasn't allowed to testify at the hearing if I remember right, and it was his contention that she lived down there for a couple hours sucking oxygen from a bubble in the floorboards (the car was upside down). I think you can put the Kennedy clan right up there with any other world villain. Didn't a relative just get convicted a couple years ago for a murder that he committed many years ago. Then there is the rape allegations at the Kennedy compound in Florida. Nice guys. You do know that old Joe Kennedy made his money bootlegging during prohibition don't you? Then you make the statement we could do better, how could we do worse?

Reagan once said "no I have not been to a communist country, but I have been to Massachusetts".


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

I like how people take rumors as facts.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually I remember watching the news, and things didn't happen normally. Kennedy's lawyers filed for discovery of evidence before any hearing occurred. Highly unusual. I don't know how many publications talked about the motions for suppression of evidence and testimony of the coroner, but I read it in Readers Digest . I'm skeptical of that little publication, but it was more reputable back in the 1960's. Power gets you privileges even in court. I'm sure that applies to more than the Kennedy's. I watched a special (I think it was the history channel) about bootlegging. They named a number of prominent bootleggers that used an Island in the Great Lakes. It would be brought down from Canada, then people from the American side of the boarder would retrieve it. Kennedy's name was among those who had historically used the site.

I know today there is some contention to these points, and the truth may be lost to history. I was confident in the past, but the details I once read I can find nowhere anymore. Not to the extent it had been published in the past anyway.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I like how everything becomes alleged when you have enough money.


i like how you claim to be informed when you have no credibility.

hehe, sorry, that one was realy mean. i had to much sugar tonight  Dad' Vern Peanut butter. Ok, ill lay off the cheap shots from now on. Marquis of Queensbury rules.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > I like how everything becomes alleged when you have enough money.
> ...


In that I am willing to point out hypocracy?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

you can only be a hypocrite if you say something different from what you do.

P.S-i was just ribbing you. get over it.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Plainsman,Your right about Kennedy's nephew getting convicted of murder two years ago. He beat the 12 year neighbor girl named Martha Moxley to death with a golf club and then dragged her body out into the woods. They always thought he was linked to the murder but couldn't ever get the evidence on him. The Kennedy's have a way in protecting themselves. He eventually confessed to the murder at an AA meeting in front of a dozen people, but later tried to cover this up. After the media finally brought attention to this story, the Kennedy clan couldn't cover for him anymore and he was convicted. Also you guys might remember Teds other nephew who was up on rape charges. Old Teddy was actually at the beach, I believe this happened in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina, when this happend. I watched part of the trial on court t.v. Some how this guy got off.....hmmmm I wonder if old Teddy had anything to do with that. Tiger your comparison to George Bush having a substance abuse problem in the past to this is like comparing apples to oranges. In fact I admire a man who over comes a bad habit or addiction and betters himself. If George Bush was the big Coke head as you put it, there is no way he would of ever been elected to the White House.......... TWICE! Ted Kennedy couldn't get elected to Mayor of any town outside of Massachesuttes. In fact the rest of the country thinks he is joke, except for liberals, which one can totally understand why they like him.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> By your president I mean that you wanted him (I most certainly did not). I realize that he is president no two ways about it. I meant it in a sense of poster boy.


I couldn't help but give you a little oke: MT. Just having a little fun with you is all.


----------

